# Homebase opportunities?



## mces0421 (Mar 10, 2009)

Is there any home base opportunities available? Like doing business at home, telecommute or selling your skills? Just wanna know the earning opportunity in Australia. Any one here doing these jobs?


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Telecommuting was supposed to be the big thing of the future and even though the numbers have increased, most people have to go into an office to earn their money.

Internet speed is still a problem in Australia, although the government is making some noise about this. Whatever they do, we will still be behind the rest of the developed world.

Even though we have the technology like teleconferencing, people still like to meet face-to-face.

*Note:* I thought about deleting this topic, as it only seems to attract people selling their scammy/spammy work at home products. If it goes off topic, "telecommuting" or "home based businesses", I am going to close/delete the thread. This is primarily a moving to/travel in Australia forum.

I hope you understand and btw, welcome to the forum.


----------



## 6898877 (Oct 8, 2010)

*working from home*



mces0421 said:


> Is there any home base opportunities available? Like doing business at home, telecommute or selling your skills? Just wanna know the earning opportunity in Australia. Any one here doing these jobs?


There are a lot out there. I took a long time in deciding to work from home and am now really happy.


----------



## cottontail (Jan 27, 2011)

I would love to work from home. It would make my job in uk slightly more bearable!


----------



## 6898877 (Oct 8, 2010)

*working from home*



mces0421 said:


> Is there any home base opportunities available? Like doing business at home, telecommute or selling your skills? Just wanna know the earning opportunity in Australia. Any one here doing these jobs?


I work from home...


----------



## garyweigh (May 19, 2011)

I love to do work from home. There are so many internet jobs coming out that you can probably work home based these are really helpful for earn some extra income. I think you too can get a slice of the billions of dollars being made in e-business every year.


----------



## wholesalesmarter (Jun 10, 2011)

Depending on your qualifications. Good luck


----------



## wholesalesmarter (Jun 10, 2011)

Hope you were able to find out some quality information


----------



## Elearning Courses (Jun 2, 2011)

most soccer mom (as we like to call them) that I know loves to earn money through blogs. they have to stay home most of the time and working online is one of their best ways to earn money and be there for the family at the same time. most of them just tell stories and write articles in blogs and they earn through ads. one sample is through google adsense. you can earn good money with it and still work from home at the same time


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Work at home is making big waves now.
The wave of the future...Hope the industry stays strong. cheers to all


----------

